# Pi's 1st Ranch Horse Versatility Show



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Lookin good!!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

congrats. she looks like a nice horse.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What fun! 

Are you roping a small tractor or golf cart there in picture #4?


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I love my mare, she's a trooper! 



Red Gate Farm said:


> Are you roping a small tractor or golf cart there in picture #4?


We were dragging that tree branch back to its original position. It was at the end of the drag and I turned to drag while she's backing up, hoping to get a few extra points. The little wooden vehicle is just decoration, LOL.


----------

